# ASHGABAT - Turkmenistan - The Capital of Not Free Country



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

I think you cant see here central asian cities very often.
here is Ashgabat , the capital of Turkmenistan. 
Not free land, with dictator Turkmenbashi (The Father of all Turkmens).
the country is almost closed for foreigners and even turkmens hardly can leave it.Cities are full of golden Turkmenbashi monuments. There is no free press. Ballet and Opera were cancelled. And now he is going to cancel the pensions for old people who have children, explainig it that children should take care about their old parents.

sad and rediculous anyway.

here are the pics

photo from www.photofile.ru by Alex D


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

too bad such a dickhead's in charge of a great-looking country (kinda reminds me of where i live.)

-


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

wow amazing country with such a great history, Turkmenistan is the pure land of Turks


----------



## Hollandski_KGB (Nov 18, 2004)

Pathetic gorverment over there, they were even better off in sovjet times.
But it looks clean and modern.


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

I flew over Turkmenistan...didn't see many cities just a lot of barren land...but when the plane got closer to Ashgabat I could see the city...seems pretty well planned from the air...

Is it built on a grid? What's the population?


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

For some reason my favorite cities are located in country run by a dictatorship. Ashgabat is no exception. Looks very clean and well planned. As for Turkmenbashi, well what can I say he's a nut job.


----------



## Hollandski_KGB (Nov 18, 2004)

Artiom U Turkmenistan mnoga neft I gaz jest ?


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Hollandski_KGB said:


> Artiom U Turkmenistan mnoga neft I gaz jest ?


English please...


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Not bad at all!!!!


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro (Jan 21, 2006)

too bad and sad ! a beautiful town , thou...! we hope this beauty can be transformed in freedom . In Brazil we have beauty and freedom , but we have dickheads in charge, too ! :-(((


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

i was listening to bbc special about this country not long ago, and it was just depressing. supposedly the president (turkmenbashi) exercises some kind of personality cult (to the point he traces his ancestry back to noah) inside the country while things are falling apart there. he built edifices of gold while most of the population is struggling to get by, how messed up.


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

Hollandski_KGB said:


> Artiom U Turkmenistan mnoga neft I gaz jest ?


Yes! Not so much oil but a LOT OF GAS!!!


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

*some more pics*



























































































his "majesty" Turknembashi :bash: :bash: :bash: :tyty: :tyty: 




































And this is a monumet to "Rukhnama" the book about turkmen way of life that Turkmenbashi wrote it by himself. All people should know it, otherwise....... :bash: :bash: 



















and here Turkmenbashi with his favourite horse...... (Kaligula?? Katherine the Great???)









the are a lot of camels in Turkmenistan. Here is a hi from one of them









bazar


















train station


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

this president Islam Turkmenbashi (i think) changed the names of monthes to his family members names
it's forbidden for men in this country to have a moustache..

wonderful pics..


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

just one correction - not Islam, but Saparmurat, probably u confused with Islam Karimov (another jerk) - the president of UZ.

yes actually January i think is called now Turkmnebashi, and another month (dont remember) with the name of his mother!
Weird.......
I thin he has some Roman Imprire influense  .
i mean the statue and the cult of his horse riminds me Kaligula
and the name of the month - its just like Augusto Impreror


----------



## messiah (Sep 11, 2002)

I met a girl in Antalya this year, her name was Zumrat and she was from Turkmenistan.She worked at the reception of the hotel and we went out having party a couple times.She told me that the situation gets worse and worse in Turkmenistan.The last restrictive measure of turkmenbasi was that discos had to close at 11:00 pm the next step will be to close all discos I guess. How can a single person decide what to do for million of people!!!! :bash: I hope this wonderful country will follow in the steps of his brothers!! Is there anyone who could tell me the curent situation in Türkmenistan,any türkmen here?


----------



## Comandos (Dec 8, 2005)

I saw those buildings on Tv , looks grate, beautiful city and country, but situation there all know  And to close all dicos i think it is unhuman...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Interesting photos...let's hope this jerk dies sooner or later, rofl.


----------



## messiah (Sep 11, 2002)

old jerk dies,new jerk comes! It is the people that has to change,the mentality of the people and not the rulers! If the people reailize it no one can stop them!!


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

it looks very good, but the boss is crazy imo.


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

Kurdistani said:


> I think the turkmens in Iraq should leave and head for Turkmenistan!


why dont you try turn back to your old mountain caves!!!


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Turkmenistan looks like a nise country, too bad it is not doing so well.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Seems like a fake showcase city, I wonder what the rural areas look like.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

Turkmenistan is a great new country with petroleum as its resources. This country could easily be the next industrialized country in the former soviet. Take care


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea they probably dress the city up to make the west think its a good country.


----------



## leestat_d_vamp (Aug 24, 2006)

Turkmenistan is still a young country. They can make their country great by first, make sure that the place is safe for tourist. 2nd, look what they should sell to tourist; 3rd, invest in infrastructure and 3rd, adverstised their co
country abroad.


----------



## kenaney (Dec 2, 2005)

some info about Turkmenbashi, 

-when he diced his hair to black color, he ordered that his new look will be on all money's :s
-if you go there for driver licence, you must know "Ruxname" a book that is wroten by...him
-he closed once all the hospitals outsite the capital city, i said once dunno if its still so.
-he claimed himself as a messiah.....


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Nice city.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

There's some real nice pics there - but damn that's a tragic story...

How can some people be so cruel hno:


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Good pics. However, I'm not much aware of the situation in Turkemistan.

An Ashgabat thread I made not so long ago.


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

all pics are taken from these two sources http://turkmenistan.karakum.net and murgab.net


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Dont forget to credit the photos you post. Uncredited photos will be gone (deleted).


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)

kingcheetah said:


> pics


I really like these pictures of street life in the city. We always see birds eye view of things and empty streets..but I enjoy these pictures of life in the city. please post more!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing nature images...thanks @kingcheetah. :cheers2:


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

My own pix, recently taken in Ashgabat. *I'm sorry for the poor quality of the pix, all of them was taken by my galaxy s2 cellphone.*


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

https://twitter.com/mUzzals/status/288324711803392000

Akhal-Teke horse


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

My recent pix.

Institute of transport and communication in Ashgabat

























Bus stop



























Currency exchange + western union 









another bus stop









Grand hotel









Advertising in Ashgabat


















street ads




































S7 Airlines ad (flights to Moscow from Ashgabat)









cell-service shops


















western union ad









farmacy


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

my recent pics

Within Turkmen State University campus 









TSU Dorms


















Sportschool in Ashgabat


















Dorm of the Institute of Sport and Tourism in Ashgabat









School of Music









Eternal Flame commemorating WWII









TSU old building









residential area near TSU


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Turkmenistan is a poor country, but in the street there's many good cars


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

Rekarte said:


> Turkmenistan is a poor country


why ? ^^


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

еще немного авто на улицах


----------

